# When did your vizsla start to turn white?



## belf1125 (Aug 21, 2008)

We have a one year old vizsla whose dad turned white at a young age. She has a few white hairs sprinkled throughout her coat, but otherwise a gorgeous dark red color. It just made me curious as to how young vizslas usually are when they start to show that "wisdom"???


----------



## DragonTheRevolutionary (Feb 15, 2009)

i have no clue, but my 3 year old vizslas are getting some white, lili has some on her back but maybe just one or two, tobi has grown almost a full white goatee so thats awesome ;D


----------



## that_girl (Aug 31, 2009)

It's crazy how some lines have the early white in them.

I used to work for a v breeder. One of his lines of dogs would go white at just under 2 years! Each dog is going to be different, of course.

I have a dog from a different line, but I'm expecting her to start going white around 3-4. Her mom has held her color, but not her father.


----------



## barrel browner (Jul 30, 2009)

didn 't realize that happened? Purdeys parents were showing no signs of this??? is each V different???


----------



## belf1125 (Aug 21, 2008)

How old were her parents when you saw them? I'm pretty sure they all reach a point they start to turn, it's just some are earlier/later than others.


----------



## Lisa (Feb 18, 2009)

I think this varies greatly. The breeder I got my pup from had three Vs. The oldest was 13 and only had a sprinkling of white on her face. The other two were 3 and 5 and had none.


----------

